# Don Lugo (Thompson Cigar) Robusto Cigar Review - Don Lugo (thompson Cigars)



## joncaputo

To start, i'd say i bought those cigars a dollar per stick and i knew it would not be spectacular... BUT it definitely surpassed my expectations on...

Read the full review here: Don Lugo (Thompson Cigar) Robusto Cigar Review - Don Lugo (thompson Cigars)


----------



## dvielmancc

Mild, tight pack, easily lit..burns consistently, nice smooth draw, woodsy and hint of mint flavor in the first third.. not a bad buy.


----------

